# Chile Rellenos ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you Chili! Best chili relleno w/chili verte I ever had!








I bow to your abilities. Simple and the way it is supposed to taste. 
(They should sell those Poblano's peeled and cleaned!)

Everyone should try his recipe, its perfect. Oh, BTW I stuffed mine with pulled pork and a queso blanca but a crumbly cheese. That's ok, I doubt they get much boiled crayfish in Chihuahua either....LOL 

Thanks again Chili its a great recipe.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Thank you Chili! Best chili relleno w/chili verte I ever had!
> 
> View attachment 372641
> 
> ...


Thank you Kevin, I'm honored that you gave it a go and turned out some damned good looking and tasty Rellenos.
And I'm blushing a bit at the flattery too, thanks again.

I hear ya on roasting and peeling fresh chiles, they can sometimes be a PITA.

For those interested the recipe can be found here, 
ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos
And any of my recipes can be found in my Recipes Index linked in my sig line.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks like some super duper artery hardening goodness right there. Very nice! 
That is definitely point worthy.

Cheers!
Jared


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 3, 2018)

Gonna do it as soon as my peppers get to size . I make the rice at least twice a month . Foam they look great .


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 3, 2018)

Delicious. B


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2018)

About all I can say is FANTASTIC!!!
Al


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 4, 2018)

Great job Kevin!  I want to give them a try also!

Mike


----------

